# How much leaf?



## stoneylove (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen some pics on here of dry buds that seem to have all the little leaves in the bud still intact and dried on the bud. I basically cut off all the leaf that was sticking out from the bud, and all fan leaves of course. Made some nice hash oil (thank you TBG for the recipe.) Any of the long term growers have an educated opinion on the effect of keeping/removing the leaf material? I'm guessing it is a personal preference decision, but I have been wrong before.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 29, 2008)

if it's really really crystally i'll keep a little more.. but i usually trim down the bud leafs pretty good.

i think it mainly comes down to not only preference, but also how much you've got to trim and how fast you want it done.
if you've got a whole lot to do, i can see not getting as picky as you would if it was only a little.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

*We like to remove all and any fan leaves when trimming. I find the more leaf left on the greener your bud will taste. Ya know what i'm talking about that green leaf taste.  *


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

trim before you hang it up to harvest.. it will taste better

been there done that...  tighter buds too..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 30, 2008)

I like to leave some of the small leaves..or I'll trim the tips.. they will curl around the nugs and help protect the "goodness" but def. remove all the shade leaves...or anything showing a stem


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2008)

i trim tight to the buds unless they have lots of trichs on them, even still i usually trim them and bag em' for smokin' later...trich covered leaf trimmings roll one helluva joint


----------



## andy52 (Oct 30, 2008)

i trim as close as i can.they dry faster without the leaves around them and i am always in a hurry for them to get dry enough,naturally,to smoke some.i quick dryed a small bud off a girl that will be ready in about 8-9 days and i tell you what.i had drank 4-5 beers and that little bitty bud kicked my arse.hell i went to bed at 8 last night after i ate everything i could find,lol  gonna be some kick arse smoke whem fully mature.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 17, 2008)

I Like To Dry The Full Plant Upside Down Everytime I Do Early Trimming It Gets That Grassy Flavor And Loses Its Smell


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 17, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *We like to remove all and any fan leaves when trimming. I find the more leaf left on the greener your bud will taste. Ya know what i'm talking about that green leaf taste.  *


 

....and the people said, "AMEN"....


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 17, 2008)

depending on how much my harvest will be, I'll either trim it nice and close or leave abit of leaf on. I like the way it looks when it dries with the little bit of leaf on. I love makin bubble hash with my trim. I'm actually goin to harvest this Thursday and freezin my trim overnight and making bubble on Friday night.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 17, 2008)

Well what I do is cut off the fan leaves and put in one pile (this is what i use to make hash). Then I get down to business and trim down to the bud (and this pill I leave out to dry and then I smoke this to get me by it tell the big Budd's are ready. I don't waste none of my trees.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 22, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I like to leave some of the small leaves..or I'll trim the tips.. they will curl around the nugs and help protect the "goodness" but def. remove all the shade leaves...or anything showing a stem


:yeahthat:

Yeah! It would be impossible to remove the small leaves from the bud my Auroras produce, without wrecking the bud. Anyway those small leaves are solid with THC, it's a 18-20% strain. Two tokes are plenty.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 23, 2008)

I trim back to where I can see trics, I'm vaporizing my meds, so I don't taste the green...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2008)

I Still Havent Figured Out The Right Way To Cure My Bud Taste Good But Has No Smell It Was Real Dank When It Was Growing


----------



## andy52 (Nov 23, 2008)

i love to each morning unscrew the caps on my mason jars and just inhale the sweet aroma of some dank arse bud.no finer aroma in the world.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ya its the best to smell that first thing morning!! It makes for a great day. And now that i vape, its even better!


----------

